# Screaching noise from behind speedo



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

Got the slave fixed finally and car on the road. Thought I would just make a new thread because of this forums slowness.

Anyways I am getting a screaching noise that seems to be coming from behind the speedo.
It used to only happen intermittently and pushing on the back of the tach through the stereo hole would take care of it for a while.
Just recently it has started to always do it once I have reached about 20mph. It increases in pitch/loudness with speed. I figure its the cable connection, seems really weird though.
Happen to anyone else?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Remove the cluster and make sure that the speedo cable housing is correctly seated to the cluster.


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Mine will do it around 50mph for a while when it's really cold outside. After some driving it quits. It's in the cluster as far as I can tell. Lubing the cables doesn't change anything.


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VW Nevada)*

Took everything apart and squirted some wd-40 down the cable, then lubed with a small amount of axle grease and made sure it was seated as far down as possible.
Fixed the problem.
Not sure if it was the seating or the lube though.

Thanks.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

WD40 is not a lube. 
Triflow is


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Do they make triflow in an aerosol?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *4doorhoor* »_Do they make triflow in an aerosol?


Yes! small and large, ask your local bike shop.


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Cool thanks. I will.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (4doorhoor)*

Agreed, WD-40 will ruin any grease you have in there to lube it. It's pretty much gasoline in a spray can.


----------

